# Lena Gercke 2009-07-01 - presents the label Lac et Mel at the MBFW in Berlin (1x)



## Claudia (2 Juli 2009)

thx The Elder​


----------



## Tokko (2 Juli 2009)

:thx: fürs Runway Pic.


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2009)

Das Kleid hat nen tollen Ausschnitt.


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

klasse bild, lena hat super möpse:thumbup:


----------



## Q (3 Juli 2009)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das Kleid hat nen tollen Ausschnitt.



Oben und unten! Danke für die Bilder!:thumbup:


----------



## kaplan1 (26 Sep. 2009)

It`s really HOT!


----------

